# fish springs



## hunter24 (Oct 20, 2010)

has any one gone up their i usually go up to brbr and want to try fish springs this year


----------



## hunter24 (Oct 20, 2010)

is their many ducks/geese up their


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

right now, its hit and miss like everywhere else.. Its loaded with coots..


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

You might want to take a ride out their, and see for yourself.  

SD


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

dang man dont be saying to evaryone that lots of coots out thier 411! next thing we know jerk ofs will be everywhere there;


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

Where fish springs


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh my... such terrible grammar and spelling here guys. For shame :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

duckkiller29 said:


> Where fish springs


It way out west by wendover


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

fish springs usually doesnt get going until late season but the drive out there can be a rough one, if you go out there make sure to bring plenty of extra food and water you never know what could happen


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Fish Springs is my favorite marsh...just sucks that it's a 3 hour drive from my house. I don't know that I'd say it's by Wendover....it'll take ya close to 2 hours to get there from Wendover.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

fish springs is one of the best marshes if you catch it right. I love hunting there but havent been in a few years. if you catch it just as things are freezing up you will melt your barrel with how the ducks come in. it can be slow too but i have had only a few times when it was slow and they were early october.


----------



## earlybird (Sep 25, 2010)

not that averages tell the whole story but if you look at the statistics on the springs' website last year the average daily bag was something like 1.287 birds per hunter per day or something like that (down .7 birds from the previous season). That said...I have had some great hunts out there...it is a quiet and beautiful place I always enjoy visiting...though the drive is taxing on both vehicle and driver. Conclusion...if you aren't going to enjoy the quiet and the scenery, or the six hour round trip on a washboard dirt road that can turn into mudfest with a little rain, and stacking up birds is your top priority, you may want to look into other options...end of sermon.


----------

